# Abnormal Quad Screening



## KVerthein (Mar 21, 2012)

What is the proper Dx for an Abnormal Quad Screening?  I have a patient who was sent for an NST for an abnormal quad screening.


----------



## Bready (Mar 21, 2012)

*Quad Screening*

You might try 655.13 with 796.5 if quad screen decreased or 655.03 with 796.5 if increased.


----------

